# "Check Engine" light... Ford Explorer



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

The old girl has 170K miles on her and for the first time has thrown up the check engine light. All the fluids are good, and it hasn't bucked or kicked about anything, but that danged light is annoying the bejesus out of me... especially at night! Did Ford adapt this into their engineering like Chrysler, or does it really mean there is something gone astray mechanically? How do you turn it off or re-set it?

Pulling out the last of my hair... and I only have two left!


----------



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

Some thing has gone astray. You need to get it scanned to see what code it has and go from there. 
Probably more electrical than mechanical.


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

My F-150's check engine light has been on for almost 100K. Spent over $400 trying to fix the problem a few years ago. Replaced some sensors and the light stayed on. I can reset the light by disconnecting the battery but after the second start up it comes on again. Truck runs fine, fuel consumption is the same, just has the light on so I ignore it.
BFFhiredman


----------



## Percy (Mar 1, 2010)

9 times out of 10 the check engine light on means an EMISSIONS PROBLEM, nothing to be too concerned about really, some sort of vacuum leak or something along those lines, it also could be a worn out GAS CAP.

Here is what you do, go to local auto parts store tell them to SCAN FOR CODE then RESET, light will go off and they will tell you code numbers and what they mean, takes 50 miles (for most cars) for light to reset itself and come back on again, so if it doesnt come back on after you have driven 50 miles after having it reset by auto parts store, then it was a false alarm, IF IT DOES COME BACK ON, they will have given you the code and what part that code represents and you replace that. Simple usually.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Codes are related to sensors, and sensors measure everything from temperature, pressure, O2 levels in exhaust, etc. etc. The computer in your vehicle uses the input from those sensors to make changes to how your vehicle's engine runs - how much fuel it gets and when is a good example.

Although many people ignore the check engine light, you really should determine exactly which code your vehicle computer is "throwing". With the internet, its now very easy to lookup those codes and even get accurate information as to a likely cause of the code. The codes can be rather cryptic and usually do not indicate that a certain part needs replacement, rather that a certain system has failed.

Some codes are more serious than others and even if it appears that the engine is running fine, it may not be. $20 at many of the "big lot tool stores" will usually get you a decent scanner - which will not only read the codes, but reset them. The year of your vehicle may influence which scanner you need.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Did you forget to tighten the gas cap after a fill? That is usually the cause.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Check your MAF , mass airflow sensor , and the air filter ! The MAF should be in line with the duct that directs fresh air into the engine . , fordy


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

What has happened is I have all but stopped driving all together... the old body has really given out and won't allow sitting for extended periods. I'll check the gas cap first, as my beloved has started driving for the first time in our 35 years of h-edlock... if you'll pardon the pun. She might not have even put the thing back on for all I know! As for this "scanner" you're speaking of... what is it called and where do I get one, as I'm sure this instance is going to be just one of many.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

OBD II scan tool, costs anywhere from $50 to $350, depending on brand, cars covered, and sensitivity. Most come with a book, some of the cheaper ones come with a paper that tells you how to get to the website for instructions and codes. Ours was $200 and came with a book and dvd. 

Where to get one; Auto Zone, Car Quest, Advance Auto, the Ford parts store in your local dealership, O'Reillys, Jeg's, just about any parts store.

Our old '91 E-250 with a 351 engine ran with the check engine light on for 5 years. The code didn't make sense and never did shut off. I don't think ignoring the problem led to premature engine failure. After all, when I turned it off because it started sucking gas like crazy it had over 250,000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks guys... she just got back home and told me she ran through the fence on the way down the driveway... reckon I'll be busy for a while.


----------



## Percy (Mar 1, 2010)

Wingdo said:


> What has happened is I have all but stopped driving all together... the old body has really given out and won't allow sitting for extended periods. I'll check the gas cap first, as my beloved has started driving for the first time in our 35 years of h-edlock... if you'll pardon the pun. She might not have even put the thing back on for all I know! As for this "scanner" you're speaking of... what is it called and where do I get one, as I'm sure this instance is going to be just one of many.


Just keep in mind if it is the gas cap and you fix it the light still WILL NOT go off, it has to be reset with a code scanner, which you can have done for free at any auto parts store. Then drive it for 50 miles, thats how long it normally takes computer to reboot after resetting light, if light doesnt come on after 50 miles youre good to go.


----------



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

Leaving the gas cap loose, and turning the light on only applies to OBDII vehicles. 
OBDII did not go into effect until 1996. 
The list of codes for turning the light on is quite long. If the vehicle is OBDII compliant.{1996 or newer}
The check engine light is required to come on when certain emission/pollution thresholds are met. BUT the light can come on for other manufacturer specific reasons. 
Also do not replace the part that the code is. I have seen many oxygen sensors replaced simply because the car set a O2 code. A vacuum leak can also trigger the same code. 
Best bet is have the vehicle scanned. Post the code and I will give you a flow chart for checking the code. Many codes will not effect the engine running or fuel mileage. Also the trans could have a problem on some vehicles and turn on the check engine light. 
I need your year make and model with engine size and other options and the code number or numbers that set.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

I guess I should have mentioned the year... it is a 2000 Ford Explorer, 4WD, with a 4.0, and automatic. The light is still on, and it is now wearing an indentation from the middle of the d door to the wheel well, and the mirror is just hanging there flopping in the breeze. I think we need to return to horses... at least they have sense enough to go around or over the fence, rather than through them!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have found that a short peice of strategically-placed black electrian's tape will fix most "Check Engine" lights.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Many a transient code trips the check engine light. When you get around to it, record the code, clear it and go about your way. If it keeps coming back, diagnose it then.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

The problem with just leaving the "check engine light" on is that somewhere down the road the truck might have a second, more serious fault, but you'll never know because you've gotten used to the engine light being on.

Get it checked out. Maybe it's just a silly little sensor that needs replacing. That way, 5 years from now when the engine is low on motor oil, your check engine light will tell you something important. 

At the very least, disconnecting the battery for a few minutes will re-set your computer and the light will go out. If it comes back on then you know it's something worth investigating.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

If you intend to keep this vehicle for a a while and it's generally in good repair, spend the time/money to have the problem diagnosed and fixed. A 170k it could be something as simple as a worn out oxygen sensor which can be replaced for under $100 and will probably help your gas mileage too. 

If it's at the point of "run it into the ground with minimal upkeep" then just ignore it and keep on truckin'.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

The last time I used an OBDII scanner, it gave me four or five different things that could be wrong within the same "system". So, at least for the cheaper ones, there might be some trouble shooting involved to detect the exact problem.


----------

